# Perhaps light burn? Light green leaves + Yellow droopping leaves? (First Grow)



## L473R (Jun 1, 2008)

I have started my first grow, from 4 seeds, 2 never sprouted, 1 sprouted and died shortly after getting it's first leaves(seed leaves) and one is going strong.

Probally about 1 1/2" to 2" tall.

However the leaves are a very pale light green (And from all the photos I have seen they should be a dark green) and they are turning yellow, starting from the bottom up.

The soil is a mix of basic generic potting mix with perlite.

I water once every couple of days, (2-3) to allow the soil to dry out and for it to get some O2 (It gets completely dry before I water again so I doubt it is overwatering).

I have added no fertilizer yet, I want to soon but none as yet, so it cannot be fert burn as far as I know.

It is under 84w of CFL's.

It was sitting at 14.5 EV (156lux) and I have sinced move the lights higher so it sits at 13.5 (145lux - Half the amount of light).

It is a stocky little seedling because it was about 2inches from the light and has a fan blowing on it continuously, however now it is about 4 inches away or so. There is also a larger fan sucking the air away from the lights, it is warm but not hot air.

However, I don't want to move the lights too far and would rather try to find another way around this problem as space is limited.

I would have thought 14.5 EV would be perfect as it simulates natural daylight (full sun in summer)?

Is this normal and I should move it back closer to the lights? Should they be this light green color?

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2008)

How old is it?

Your grow medium looks sodden, a small plant has small roots, 1 watering could easily last it a week, just because the surface dried out does not mean the soil is dry, it looks like your overwatering it.


----------



## L473R (Jun 1, 2008)

I watered it about an hour before taking the photo ...

It is about two weeks old, I will let it dry out for about 4-6 days to see if that helps?

I usually stick my finger in the soil about 3/4 - 1 inch deep to check for moisture before watering it, it is always dry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah...looks like you are over watering...purchase a moister meter from local garden store about $15.....also move your light as close as you can without burning it...(put your hand over the top of canopy if light is to hot for the back of your hand then its to hot for your girl...move it up until you dont get to hot)..Hope this helps  Good luck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2008)

The roots need air, what your doing is letting the top dry and the roots are continually in wetness, your slowly drowning it.

How deep is the pot your growing it in?


----------

